#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Free Flights to Phnom Penh

## Lostandfound

OK not exactly free... but I've noticed how expensive Thai flights are getting from Bangkok

Thai Website On line BKK-London 17/30 September rtn = 53 000 baht

But wait a minute.....

Buy the ticket in PP same dates = 1300 usd .......... 40 000 baht

SAME FLIGHTS, SAME DATES That's for economy.

In first, its clsoe to 190 000 ex BKK but circa 165 000 ex PP - on a one year ticket. Plus you get PP - BKK return in biz as a bonus.

----------


## thehighlander959

I am flying back to the UK on Emirates at the end of the month (July) I paid 100,000 bht for two economy tickets including travel for my one year old twins.
This is on the A380 BKK-DXB EK 385 and the A 380 EK 001 DXB-LHR I think its not bad value for a family

----------


## sunsetter

> not exactly free


 

your not wrong there, thats false advertising man

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I am flying back to the UK on Emirates at the end of the month (July) I paid 100,000 bht for two economy tickets including travel for my one year old twins.
> This is on the A380 BKK-DXB EK 385 and the A 380 EK 001 DXB-LHR I think its not bad value for a family


I take it the twins were free? You have it all to look forward to.

 :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

The Thai flights go via Bangkok where you can do a 1 year stopover. The point of the OP is that its cheaper to orginate the ticket in PP when flying with TG. 

I like a flat bed when I fly to Europe and by having a few days holiday in PP, it saves me 500 + quid plus gives me a return to PP.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The Thai flights go via Bangkok where you can do a 1 year stopover. The point of the OP is that its cheaper to orginate the ticket in PP when flying with TG. 
> 
> I like a flat bed when I fly to Europe and by having a few days holiday in PP, it saves me 500 + quid plus gives me a return to PP.


I buy all my tickets BKK-Middle East-Bkk, it can be significantly cheaper, and with eTickets who cares?

----------

